# FA in Art and pop culture



## bigwideland (Apr 30, 2009)

I have been to a number of local galleries and I watch art show on TV, but I have not seen any artist at has explored or used fat people in art, that is in the last 50 years or so, any one know otherwise.


----------



## anybodys (Apr 30, 2009)

first, go look at miss stef's fabulous blog men-in-full.livejournal.com -- she finds some amazing artists.
second, ever heard of fernando botero?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

Jan Saudek.
Leonard Nimoy.

This is what I have learned since becoming a member, and I love it


----------



## Les Toil (May 2, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Jan Saudek.
> Leonard Nimoy.



Tis true! Leonard Nimoy had his series of fat photos published in hardback book form after the success of the gallery exhibits. It's called "The Full Body Project" and one of the women chosen for his project was my old flame and phenomenal photographer in her own right Miss Sita-Mae Edwards.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

Maybe I should have chosen photography instead of history.... LOL.. ok, never mind 

See? Just when you think you know someone who is mostly serious, plays a character with no emotions, and has generally been used in serious roles and documentaries, he turns out to be a real FA and a groundbreaker!!!! Who's dissing Spock now? Huh?


----------



## Judge_Dre (May 7, 2009)

Are you familiar with the Colombian artist Fernando Botero?


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 7, 2009)

There's been a few threads on this around here.. I'd do a search for it. Also, check out the Adipositivity Project. http://www.adipositivity.com/


----------



## Blockierer (May 9, 2009)

Maybe Robert Crumb had some FA tendencies http://www.crumbproducts.com/. Most of his female figures are chubby.


----------



## Teleute (May 18, 2009)

He definitely liked the chunky women - usually tall too - but his depiction of them is FAR from positive. He got off on humiliating them sexually - he loved to show these big, powerful amazons being demeaned and mistreated by little scrawny guys (usually himself). Issues much?


----------



## sweet&fat (May 18, 2009)

Here's one:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52657


----------



## tonynyc (May 18, 2009)

Teleute said:


> He definitely liked the chunky women - usually tall too - but his depiction of them is FAR from positive. He got off on humiliating them sexually - he loved to show these big, powerful amazons being demeaned and mistreated by little scrawny guys (usually himself). Issues much?



Great documentary on Crumb - what a screwed up family though - but, very talented.


----------



## tonynyc (May 18, 2009)

*There are more;but, these are the one that I thought of...*







*Little Lotta *is a fictional character published by Harvey Comics from 1953 to 1972, and then sporadically until 1993. A contemporary of Little Audrey, Little Dot and Wendy the Good Little Witch, she was one of Harvey's best-known female characters during the 1960s and featured in many of the company's child-friendly comedy titles. Like many of Harvey's comic headliners, Lotta was notable for a 'quirky' defining characteristic - in this case, an insatiable appetite giving rise to superhuman strength.

Lotta Plump first appeared in 1953 as a backpage feature in Little Dot (where she debuted with Harvey's most successful property, Richie Rich). From the outset, Lotta's dietary habits were a running gag employed in virtually every story and featured prominently on the covers of her two comic titles, Little Lotta (1955-1972, 1974-76; 1992-1993) and Little Lotta in Foodland (1962-1968). A typical cover scene typically displayed Lotta devouring a meal of gigantic proportions or performing some feat of tremendous strength.

*Far from being the 'unpopular fat kid' stereotype represented in other popular media (such as contemporary Tubby in Little Lulu) Lotta was depicted as friendly, kind-hearted and always ready to use her tremendous strength for what she deemed as good. She has her share of bullying, but any tormentors quickly regret instigating her wrath. In a sense, Lotta's storylines fulfill two very common childhood fantasies: the satisfaction of visceral desires (eating everything in sight) and freedom through physical power.*

Lotta lives in the fictional town of Bonnie Dell, a 'timeless' picket-fence suburb existing in the same world as several other Harvey characters (although in many stories it is simply called Harveyville). Lotta began making regular crossovers with Dot and Audrey from the beginning of the sixties, frequently combining their peculiar foibles to either cause trouble or save the day. Guest appearances with Richie Rich and Gloria took place during the 1970s, when she and the other 'Harvey Girls' featured in Richie Rich and his Girlfriends.

She has a boyfriend named Gerald, who in many ways is Lotta's opposite. He is a diminutive boy with glasses that is not very strong and very shy. Lotta and Gerald have many adventures together and frequently have dressed up to imitate their favorite comic book hero, Flying Man. When dressed up, Lotta becomes "Leaping Lotta".

Lotta has been penned by Warren Kremer and Howard Post, but for the majority of the years that she appeared in comics, she was drawn by Sid Couchey and Dom Sileo.

"Little Lotta" was published from 1955-1976, when Harvey's Richie Rich explosion took over. Lotta's book was canceled along with "Little Audrey", "Little Dot" and "Wendy", after 120 issues (issue #121 was advertised, but never issued). Lotta remained a supporting feature in the back of Richie Rich books until Harvey's demise in 1982. Upon Harvey's return in 1986, a proposed idea to have Lotta return as the drummer of a rock band with Little Audrey on guitar and Little Dot on vocals was shelved. So was an idea of having the three appear as teenagers and have adventures similar to Archie

*Source*

Little Lotta 

=========================================






*Luke Cage *is sent a meeting request, but when he finds the requestor, Cage is just in time to witness his murder. Luke Cage encounters the drug racketeer named *Black Mariah*, 400 lbs. of mean. Don't Mess With *Black Mariah*! 

****Other examples *****







*Flash #115 (1960)*, is the The Fattest Man Alive himself, weighing it at an even 1,000 pounds. After being zapped by Gorilla Grodds moisture absorbing ray, Barry Allen rapidly expands 

-------------------------------------------------------------------






Batman goes triple-wide as the Bat-Hulk on the cover of *Brave and the Bold #68 (1966)*. With the use of the term Bat-Hulk, not to mention giving the creature a very (Marvel) Hulk-like speech pattern, DC seemed to be begging for a lawsuit. Whether or not they actually triggered the wrath of Marvels lawyers is, sadly, lost to comics history.

----------------------------------------------------------






Another great super team parody was The Great Lakes Avengers, first appearing in *West Coast Avengers #46 (1989).*The yellow-garbed gal in the background is *Big Bertha*, whos actually a model with the power to transform into an incredibly fat and super-strong version of herself.

Source

Chubby Champions of Justice


----------



## Teleute (May 19, 2009)

Oh man, I totally forgot about Little Lotta! I'm glad you posted that! I might even have some of those still at my mom's house. Hmmm...


----------



## katherine22 (May 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> There's been a few threads on this around here.. I'd do a search for it. Also, check out the Adipositivity Project. http://www.adipositivity.com/




Those photographs are amazing on that project. Thanks for listing it. They are doing something similar in France.


----------

